# Where to get Service manual?



## ChineseXtrailer (Dec 8, 2006)

I am new to here and I got my xtrail just now.

Does anyone know that if CanadianTire has the service manual?

Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

here you go
PhatG20 - Downloads


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

much better than the canadian tire manuals


----------



## vdaudino (Jun 4, 2006)

Were you able to download the manual from that site? I tried but my adobe reader could not open it. Did it work for you?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you might need winrar...


----------



## vdaudino (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank You, this manual is awesome.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

ChineseXtrailer said:


> I am new to here and I got my xtrail just now.
> 
> Does anyone know that if CanadianTire has the service manual?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi and welcome to the forum - you've come to the right place for help.

This might be just what you want :


Click to ENLARGE

I bought this on eBay ($9.00 USD including shipping) and it arrived today. I had 2 other CDs with the ESM for the X-Trail but this is the most up-to-date one.

On the disc you will find:
1. version 7.0 of the Adobe Acrobat Reader
2. tips for "navigating" using the Acrobat Reader
3. the (2006 or whichever model you specify) owner's manual
4. the service manual

Here's a link to the seller's site:

eBay.ca: 2005-2006 Nissan Xtrail/X-trail service/repair manual (item 270067495773 end time 21-Dec-06 11:10:58 EST)

Hope this helps and is what you want.

Enjoy your X-Trail.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## ChineseXtrailer (Dec 8, 2006)

*Thank you to all*

 I realy like this forum.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

AsleepAltima said:


> here you go
> PhatG20 - Downloads


HAT OFF to AsleepAltima. That is some invaluable information. Thanks again bro!


----------

